# Calo Spirito Figure Kit



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Last year Carlo Spirito released a set of 4 resin figures , more or less in 1 : 24 - 1 : 22,5










The Archie McPhee TV team interviews one of them, regarding the colour he´d like to get paintet with:










Meanwhile everybody of them found an occupation on the Kraehwinkel Eisenbahn Gesellschft (KEG)










Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz, thanks for the info! Looks like the interview went well as they are painted nicely  Where do you get these figures?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

I bought mine in England for 10 Brit. Pounds. Suppose US customers would try here: http://www.spirito.biz/index.html

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a crew!


----------

